# Sig 5.56 ?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*What are the pros and cons of this rifle? I think it's cool and all I just would like to know what you guys think about it compared to the AR.*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I never got to shoot the 556. It's my understanding that its basically an AK in general design but chambered in 5.56. I have the sig 516, but it's an AR so not really similar.

It seems everyone I know who owns a sig 556 loves it


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I don't see the similarity to the AK at all, specially not in accuracy. It's piston operated from the factory and does not need to be converted like most AR's also. I guess my biggest complaint is the lack of mods available like for the AR's . I love the way it shoots tho.:thumbup:*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That was how someone described theirs to me. I've never so much as held one so that was hear-say. Maybe he doesn't know much about it either.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Gotcha. If you get a chance to shoot one take it. I like the piston aspect too, alot less cleaning involved.:thumbup:*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

That thing is slick! I like it.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice rig for sure. One con to consider is availability of spare parts. I've read that the piston system is more reliable but to me, that goes out the window if you cant find parts. There are tons of parts available for the basic AR. Check out Bravo Company USA if you haven't already. It's good to be able to buy a spare BCG, extractor spring kit, and a few other things. Just my thoughts though.


----------

